

Ask HN: How can I find hackathons post-college? - gcz92

Hey HN,<p>Throughout college I participated in many hackathons throughout the college circuit (HackNY and other HackerLeague events). But now that I have graduated, I want to continue to participate in them. I have done extensive google searches to find aggregated lists and have found some listings but not too many. Anyone have any tips, lists, or sites that they check? Also, I&#x27;m in NYC.<p>Thanks!
======
skram
HackerLeague.org and ChallengePost.com will likely have a listing of most of
them. You might want to keep an eye on Twitter and eventbrite.com as well.
Also search HN as I know someone built a search engine that scrapped sites
like those and aggregated hackathons a while back, I'm pretty sure.

Also don't be afraid to start your own!

